
What Free Software Is So Good You Can't Believe It's Free? (Reddit) - throway88989898
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/atxdcb/what_free_software_is_so_good_you_cant_believe/
======
PostOnce
the libraries/packages for all the languages we use, pip install $20,000 of
work so i don't have to do it.

database stuff like postgres, sqlite is especially lovely for portability and
ease of deployment.

Firefox, libreoffice, gimp, vlc, and Linux, Ubuntu particularly.

evince and calibre

compression software / archivers like 7zip

cli stuff like mosh, irssi, and htop.

i essentially no longer use proprietary software not out of any moral or
economic stance, but just because it either does less or is vastly less
extensible or takes too long to deploy or can't be trusted.

open software is wonderful.

~~~
cimmanom
$20K sounds like an underestimate by a couple orders of magnitude if you
estimate a single year of full time work by one developer at $100K.

Many mid-sized Python projects use libraries that I’d guess together represent
somewhere between $2M and $200M in developer hours - depending on whether
you’re using frameworks or just relatively simple libraries.

------
utdiscant
Cue 100 comments about "you are paying with your data", but I use the
following tools (happily) without paying for them with money: Gmail and the
Google suite of products (drive, chrome, etc), Feedly, various social
networks, Hubspot CRM, eventvods.com (I donate to them), Trello, Goofy (FB
messenger for desktop), Sublime Text, RescueTime, AutoMute, Flux, Metabase.

~~~
Semaphor
So you use another client with gmail or are you okay with their slow
interface?

~~~
utdiscant
I am pretty happy with the interface.

~~~
Semaphor
Personally, I can't understand that. Gmail was horrible on chrome and now that
I'm on ff, it's even worse. The initial load is slower than loading outlook
and queuing multiple commands is horrible.

------
writepub
1\. Android

2\. VLC and it's dependencies

3\. Linux!!

4\. Vscode

5\. Node

6\. GCC, Clang, Cmake ...

7\. Git

8\. Chromium

9\. Webassembly, emscripten

~~~
rixrax
\- Inkscape \- ffmpeg \- Firefox \- mpd

------
fooker
GCC and KDE

------
barneyrubble
Blender. C'mon now.

